# Gabriel Seth?



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Any suggestions for using this most awesome of special characters? Currently I'm using him attached to an assault squad in a razorback, but he's been somewhat unimpressive.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

What exactly is unimpressive about him? If he's dying from overexposure, don't get too cocky with putting him in the thick of things. If he's not killing enough, be a bit more aggressive with him. If he's not getting somewhere quick enough, put him in a drop pod or something similar. He's got I5 and strength 8 so chances are he's going to put the hurt on most infantry and come out laughing. No Eternal Warrior, which can be worrying, but he's got a 4+ Invulnerable Save so he should be alright, just don'e feed him to a Swarmlord. I'd put him in a drop pod with 9 Assault Marines to back him up, he'll chop through alot of things pretty consistently, including vehicles.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Attaching him to Assault squads is a good idea, or with a CS retinue. I used him in my old Blood Angel army, attached to a Vanguard Veteran squad. Expensive but they chewed through everything. 
The trick is in using him properly. Too aggressive and he gets eaten, as per the Swarmlord example, not aggressive enough and he goes to waste.

Pick your targets wisely and make use of Whirlwind of Gore whenever you can. 

Alice


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I think the problem is that I've been throwing him into fights without appropriate support. The assault squad he's with is just standard. Maybe I'll go for a Seth deathstar, and chuck him in a crusader with a bunch of vanguard.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

While a larger unit will protect him from being shot, they can hinder him. If you have too many of your own guys around him, Seth's Whirlwind of Gore will go unused. He auto-hits with it, but you want him touching at least 2-3 models to make it worth using over his standard attacks, as he usually hits on 3+ anyway.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

I roll with Seth, a reclusiarch, 10 Death Company with 1 Thunder Hammer, 2x PW and a Melta gun and stick it in a Stormraven with a Death Dread to support. When that unloads... there's hell to pay! But when my stormraven gets shot it makes me very unhappy lol. I like splitting him up from the squad once in enemy lines and go dreadnought/transport hunting in KP games.. Always makes his points back for me.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That actually sounds like what the Flesh Tearers are described as in fluff. A rapid, insane strike force. And breaking Seth off is good as long as you get and keep him in combat. You don't need his strength 8 attacks getting kited with the Death Company.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

I generally put the Stormraven on one flank and then just end up tearing my way across his force. The other flank usually has my other Stormraven in carrying assault termies and another talon dread. Plan is for them to usually meet in the middle


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not stick him it a terminator squad?, via shooting he basically gains a 2+ armour save and if the majority of guys have shields he basically gains a 3+ invun, stick them in a redeemer/crusader and surely that would hit hard enough?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

put him with assault marines and a sang priest in a crusader.


----------

